# P2P Network Connections - - - - - -



## FasTrack (Aug 16, 2004)

I have Kazaa, Limewire, Dc++, BearShare. Previously they could connect 2 their respective networks but then since i formatted my drive installed the os, they just dont seem 2 connect anymore.

1 Trouble shooting guide said that i might b probably connected thru a Proxy Server, I am connected 2 net using LAN, I just dont know what 2 do, Previously everything was fine.


----------



## amitsaudy (Aug 16, 2004)

Are u using the win 2K/NT/XP family of OS.


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 17, 2004)

I work on 98se, Guess its got nothing 2 do with this cos it worked pretty good b'fore i formatted the c partition

u suspect any registry link ?

cos all these are on f: while i emptied c: so virtually these r not recognised by the registry is my guess.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 17, 2004)

You guessed it right, reinstall those apps again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2004)

well try to open the required ports for these p2p networks may be after the format those have been bolcked try using http tunnel to unblock those ports.


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 17, 2004)

Opening Ports ?, Can ya tell me in a detailed way ?, I'd really b thankful 2 u.


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Please first tell us whether you use any firewall (internet security) (hardware or software based). Then detailed instructions to open ports can be given.


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope I dont use any firewall.


----------



## amitsaudy (Aug 18, 2004)

Just reinstall the apps. n they ll work


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

If it doesn't work, try uninstalling and re-installing the TCP/IP protocol from Network Neighbourhood (doesn't seem related, but sometimes it is).


----------



## amitsaudy (Aug 27, 2004)

So is the Problem solved.


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 27, 2004)

sorry 4 not following up

They still arent workin

Im formatting my system and check it up with u guys.

any suggestions r welcome.

from amit specially.


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 29, 2004)

Problem Fixed

Just a registry missing link

details lil later.

thanks 4 all who gave me suggestions


----------

